# Winter tire Sizing help



## fraser420 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey everyone, I've got a 2011 Eco' and am wanting to get winter tires, but keep my stock eco rims. If i get a second set I'll get them in the spring when i switch tires again. I may end up getting new tires, but there are some good used ones around, only problem is the width is slightly differnt. My question is, how much leeway do i have with tire width? I know it has 215/50R17 now, and am wondering if tires with a similar width will fit. I know i will need 17'' for sure, and will need to keep overall diameter within a few % for odo and the like, but would 225/45R17 or 205/55R17 work? 


Thanks for the help, Fraser


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Just spring for new winter rims right now. Keep the super-expensive Eco rims pristine, and let the salt trash a set of steel wheels or cheap 16" alloys. You'll save $50-100 in mounting/balancing costs every changeover. That's $200/year since there are 2 changeovers a year. It works out to be the cost of a set of steel wheels. 

We have 215/55-17's, not 215/50-17's. 

Also, 215/60-16 tires are a lot cheaper than 215/55-17 tires. Money-wise, it's a wash getting a dedicated set of 16" winter tires/rims compared to getting stock-size snow tires and changing them over twice a year.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

www.1010*tires*.com is a good website that has a tire size converter and tells how much the ODO will change. Buying the steelies would be the best alternative if you have room to store an extra set of wheels and tires. I ran into that problem. I have steelies and someone is selling a set of 16 in 5 spokes but I had to turn him down since I have no place to put an extra set of wheels and tires that only have 10000 mi on them.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Go to tirerack and look at specs of snowtires. It's more important to keep the height within reason for height. There were only 4-5 215/55/17's. I wound up buying exact sized Michellin Aplin PA 3's for $186 each with a $70 rebate, and 17" wheels from discount tire for $453 delivered. It wasn't cheap, but the $200-$300 extra to get a wheel tire package I liked was worth it to me. The OE ECO wheels are safely in the garage 'till spring.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Fraser,
Where are you located? If you are close to Ohio(Cincinnati Dayton area) I have a set of Steel wheels and tires, I may be interested in working out a deal. The deal would be this: There is a set of 16 in 5 spokes I am able to purchase for a nominal amount I am willing to sell my wheels for the purchase price of the wheels I am thinking about buying. I only have room for the one set of wheels(no space for storage of extra wheels). If you would be interested in 16 in 5 spoke wheels, look in the classified for some wheels from Derek_sngr. [h=2]16 inch cruze rims for sale[/h]Those are 2 options I can present to you. 

Good luck.


----------



## fraser420 (Jun 26, 2011)

i'm on the canadian west coast, think ill go with some 16'' steelies. hopefully get them later today. thanks for the info sciphi, My tire shop had the wrong tires listed for my cruze!


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm using 16" steelies with tires size 205/60r16. That size was cheaper than 215/55r16


----------

